# Gout - experiences please?



## sarahe543 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi i my partner has gout. Besides the meds can anyone share their experiences with me? I know there are certain foods and dr5inks he avoids already. I hate to think of him being in pain


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 27, 2012)

I highly recommend cherry extract capsules or eating fresh or dried cherries daily. Makes a huge difference! When I'm vigilant about it, it keeps my gout at bay.

And I know you weren't looking for info on meds, but I want to point out that Indocin really helps me when I have a flare up. Usually by the second dose it's gone. But that really varies by individual - a good friend of mine has his gout attacks for several days, despite Indocin.

I can't figure out my own food triggers, except I do know that organ meats (like liverwurst) and sometimes tuna can cause a flare up for me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe you and your partner would find this useful. I have an uncle with gout. He's been dealing with it since his early thirties. 

http://www.gout.com/causes-triggers?ms=KWGOOGS001934&gclid=CJ7Q9Meu8LMCFQ-f4AodlXcAxA#/


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 28, 2012)

All the men in my family have gout. It's really about controlling their diet to avoid triggers. Keeping a food diary can help with this. 

For flareups, he'll probably receive a prescription for colchicine. He may also be told to take an NSAID, such as ibuprofen, and/or given a prescription for corticosteroids (prednisone).

If diet isn't able to keep his uric acid levels low, then they'll have to put him on long-term meds, such as allopurinol. Colchicine can also be used long-term, but I've most seen it used for flare-ups in the hospitals around here.

He should ask his doctor the maximum dose he can take of the NSAIDs. It's often higher than the number listed on the bottle.

He also needs to get his blood pressure checked. It can help cause gout flares if it is high. This can be controlled by limiting sodium intake and/or taking the appropriate medication prescribed by his care provider.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 13, 2012)

When I hear "gout," I think of some old-fashioned disease from our great-grandparents' times. But it seems very real and about three million Americans are affected by it, mostly males over 40. Interesting that we don't hear more about it.


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting also that i saw a man in hospital near me recdntly and he was suffering with gout, but not your 'typical' sufferer, i.e. not obese. Maybe it's the negative connotations that mean its not discussed? Yet its in the same group of conditions as arthritis.


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 20, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> Interesting also that i saw a man in hospital near me recdntly and he was suffering with gout, but not your 'typical' sufferer, i.e. not obese. Maybe it's the negative connotations that mean its not discussed? Yet its in the same group of conditions as arthritis.



I'm a woman in my 20's and I have gout, my doctor said it was due to genetics, but I am obese (5'8, 230 lbs).

I just started eating cherries and I do see a difference, other than that I just watch what I eat, no beans or peanuts...and most of the time I don't eat meat, sometimes I'll have a small piece of chicken but that's it. I heard fructose isn't so great for it either, but I do eat some fruits without ill effects, not a lot though. We can't drink alcohol either (I never did anyway).


----------



## bigmommakat (Jul 29, 2014)

I hear all the time to watch what you eat avoid certain food with gout. No one tells you WHAT FOODS. Can someone tell me the foods that should be avoided I know about red meats but that about it.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 29, 2014)

bigmommakat said:


> I hear all the time to watch what you eat avoid certain food with gout. No one tells you WHAT FOODS. Can someone tell me the foods that should be avoided I know about red meats but that about it.



Here is a Google search with several websites listing what to eat and what not to eat:

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partne...0&gsc.q=gout what foods not to eat&gsc.page=1

The Health24.com site (5th one down) has a really good list you could print.


----------



## southernfa (Jul 30, 2014)

Wrong Thread!


----------



## seaturtle71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Make a smoothie with frozen cherries a few times a day. The gout will be gone in a few days.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 7, 2017)

I am unclear on the technical reason, but gout can frequently occur in kidney stone patients. The allopurinol can prevent gout which accompanies the dreaded kidney stones. My internal medicine doc and all my kidney doctors) put me on allopurinol. And, yes - I had more than one, more than one kidney specialist that is.


----------

